# dielectric grease



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Hey what does everyone use for grease for their plugs. I got easy access too some of this Grote Ultra-seal corrosion preventative sealant stuff and am wondering if it is any good.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i would just use dielectric grease


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

not sure what that stuff is but i would just get some dielectric grease its not that much maybe $9 for a big tube at advanced auto


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i wouldnt put sealant in there. those boots tear easy enough as it is while you're tryin to pull them off


----------

